# The nameless pup



## Spyderk (Mar 11, 2007)

That is my oldest (5) with our new pup and we still can't figure out a name. What do you think? She is such a sweet dog with the kids!


----------



## GlitterGirl (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh my goodness she is so precious!! She is identical to my old dog - Dusty. We named him that because he was very white except for what look to be a dusting of gold coloring on his ears and back.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I really do think by age five your son should have a name.

Are you always this indecisive?


----------



## Spyderk (Mar 11, 2007)

RonE said:


> I really do think by age five your son should have a name.
> 
> Are you always this indecisive?


ROFL - yeah, we just call him boy. I have Boy, Girl 1, Girl 2 and now Dog. It's very predictable.

Yes, she's not totally white or yellow - my husband said name her snow and I said we'd have to name her yellow snow.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My sister and her family have a yellow lab mix named Sunflower and they usually call her Sunny.

The dog is a nutcase (she's the one that rings the doorbell to come in) but I think it's a pretty good name.

Esther was named by the shelter we got her from. Somebody told me they name them alphabetically as they arrive, like hurricanes, so she's often referred to as Hurricane Esther. (It suits her.)

There's a link at the top of the page for lists of dog names. In case you ever take her to a dog park or doggy day care, I'd avoid the most popular ones. Also, stay away from names that are easily confused with commands or with obscenities. (Some poor guy at the dogpark a while back had a dog named Chip and it sounded a lot like something else when he called to the dog.)

Why not take the list and try the names out on Dog? While you're at it, you might find a name for Boy, Girl 1 and Girl 2.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Awwww so cute!!! A few names that come to mind are:

Hawksley
Shimmer
Flicka
Sourie
Senza
Clara


----------



## GlitterGirl (Mar 12, 2007)

Spyderk said:


> I said we'd have to name her yellow snow.



HAHAHAHA oh that is BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

cutie


----------



## 4specialdoggies (Mar 12, 2007)

Keelee
Nikki
Nellie
Meggie


----------



## shiba (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the name Mellow, for golden coloured Dogs.


----------



## Baylee-Belle-Mia (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh how cute! She's gonna be a big girl with feet like that! Hmmm...She could be a Lilly...that a name i've always liked...but it never fit any of my dog's personalities. How about Sadie or Allie? Good Luck!


----------



## Hailey (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are a few names with snow meanings:

Yepa {means, snow woman}
Siku {means, ice}
Shiya {means, snow at dawn}
Nevada {means,snow capped}
Neva {means, snowy}
Crystal {ice}
Aneira {really white, or really golden snow}

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Violetdogs (Jan 15, 2007)

I think along the lines of golden amber, when I see yellow dogs. So, "Goldie" or "Amber" are cute.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My teenager thinks your dog is the color of an African savannah, thus "Savannah or Savanna"


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Im looking now for a good translation for Desert. 
Like Arabic or something like that, the coloring reminds me of desert sand.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Ooh! I know someone who's name is Desirai! (not sure how to spell it, but I guess you could choose spelling. It's pronounced dez-er-A. (long A)) That sounds like Desert. I think it would really fit the look!

Okay. I looked up the meaning, and it doesn't mean Desert. It means Desired, but it still SOUNDS like desert.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I was thinking Charlotte or Sahara....Savannah is pretty, too! Maybe Havana...or Shania! Reggie would be cute, too. Or if you wanna get musical, Rondo, Allegra, or Sonata. Maybe Shine or Sundance. I could go on for hours with such a cute dog....hehe.


----------



## ilovephil (Feb 22, 2007)

I think Sandy , Lucy, Sophie,Maggie or Lokota

Shes gorgeous by the way.


----------



## janie (Mar 6, 2007)

BELLA cos shes beautiful  simple, understated,and says what she is


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute dog! 

I think you sould name her Honey. It goes good with her coloring and personality.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes! There are SOO many names that suits this dog! I personally like names you don't hear very much, and are very original.


----------



## SPARKY LOURENCO (Feb 12, 2007)

Spyderk said:


> That is my oldest (5) with our new pup and we still can't figure out a name. What do you think? She is such a sweet dog with the kids!


NICE LOOKING LAB, HOW ABOUT BRITTNY AS A NAME.


----------



## Spyderk (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, we named her Molly. Wasn't MY first choice but it was an easy name for our kids to say, ages 5, 3 and 1, lol. Quite a few of the names suggested here were on the list! Thanks for your help!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

What a great name for her! And yeah definitely easy for the kids to say!  Have fun with Molly!


----------

